# Good Bye Rizla :(



## bubblescook (Sep 19, 2010)

Yesterday night me and my mum went to the vets to put down our beloved cat Rizla. She was 16 and sufferin. But I grew up with her and boy was it hard. I havent stopped crying since :'(. Good bye my kitten xx R.I.P xx
BEST CAT EVER !!!


----------



## My Serpentine Mind (Apr 9, 2010)

She's beautiful, good night little darling.


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Awww bless her - so purdy.

RIP little one x


----------



## bubblescook (Sep 19, 2010)

quizicalkat said:


> Awww bless her - so purdy.
> 
> RIP little one x[/QU
> 
> Thanks evryone it means alot x


----------



## skyepuppy (May 5, 2011)

i know she meant alot 2 you and sis. she was a true cat and she will be missed . 
and why did u not say that i came to the vets with u cuz i did come to put her down. R.I.P riz u made the family who they are 2 day loving and looking out 4 each other. i blow up when u went 
:blowup:



R.I.P


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

im so sorry for your loss rip lil one xxx


----------



## tiggerladie (Mar 1, 2011)

r shes so sweet but i bet she had a great life


----------



## bubblescook (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone means alot that somebody actually cares !! x


----------

